# Have you ever had to use your gun for home defense?



## highheelshandguns (May 13, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I'm new to the handgunforum so I hope I am doing this right.

I was curious to know if anyone had any stories they could share about having to use their gun in self or home defense. Or maybe an experience in which you wished you would have had a gun.

Thanks!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Thankfully, no. The only time I thought I was going to have to shoot someone who'd invaded my home turned out to be a false alarm. I always wish I had a gun if I don't have one, but I can't say that I've been in a situation where I needed a gun and didn't have one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I stopped a possible home invasion, one night, by reaching into my pocket for my 24/7 pistol.
The invader-to-be saw me do that, realized what it meant, and turned around and left at full speed.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I stopped a possible home invasion, one night, by reaching into my pocket for my 24/7 pistol.
> The invader-to-be saw me do that, realized what it meant, and turned around and left at full speed.


I also read an account several years ago where a man was approached by what seemed to be a shady character, and reaching for his pistol (which was actually in his car) the character turned and walked away briskly.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Unfortunately, no stories i wish to share on a public forum or the interwebs.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a home invasion and my G19 saved my life. He kicked in my door and came at me with a club. Since he stop coming towards me I didn't shoot him and he left my home. He obeyed my command to stop is the only reason he didn't get shot. I know I could have under the laws of my state but I am glad I had my Glock 19. After 20 years I still have the same pistol. He didn't even get jail time all he got was 28 days in a mental hospital because of the good ole boy network.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Tenmagnet (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes, some men were invited into my place by not me and I had to ask them to leave. Very politely.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

No, unless you count repelling marauding squirrels.


----------

